# Inova XS - 2 mode AAA LED Flashlight



## LightWalker (Apr 12, 2012)

Inova has a 2 mode AAA LED Flashlight out, the specifications are below.

The Inova XS measures in at only 3.8" in length and is powered by a single AAA battery. With 2 brightness levels and 53 lumens in high, the Inova XS gives you more than enough light for most tasks. Also the low output mode with 6 lumens give you enough light to navigate in the dark. The Inova XS is the perfect size and brightness to carry in a pocket or purse. 

Features of Inova XS LED Flashlight:
• 2 brightness levels
High - 53 lumens, runs for 1.3 hours, beam distance of 58m (190 ft)
Low - 6 lumens, runs for 26 hours
• includes stainless S-Biner lanyard attachment system
• water resistant construction (IPX4 rated)
• tactical end cap switch (easy to operate)
push for momentary on high, release and press again for low
twist for constant on high
for low, twist on-->off-->on
• powered by a single AAA alkaline battery (included)
• precision machined aluminum body with high grade anodized finish
• stainless steel head
• measures 3.8" long x 0.6" diameter
• weighs 1 oz with battery
• includes XS LED flashlight with S-Biner lanyard attachment system and battery
• engineered and designed in the USA, made in China
• limited lifetime warranty through Nite Ize

Battery

AAA


Dimensions

3.8"L


Lamp Type

LED


Light Output

53-6 lumens


Weight w/ Batteries

1 oz


Run Time

1.3-26 hrs


Focus Type

Fixed


On/Off

Combo, Tail-Cap and Twist


Material

Anodized aluminum


Origin

made in China


Warranty

limited lifetime warranty through Nite Ize

Do not link directly to sales sites - Norm

Looks like a nice light for $20.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 12, 2012)

I think the 3.8" length is a misprint,there is an article claiming it is just under 3".Wish they would have done a comparison photo next to the X1 for size reference.It does look like a winner at the $20 price point if it is as well made as the X1.Too bad that Target has discontinued selling INOVA at its B&M stores,we will have to wait for someone to order one.I don't buy INOVAs very often these days but this one might be of interest especially as a gift for non-flashoholics.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 12, 2012)

Why did Target stop selling Inova's? I went to Target a couple weeks ago and the flashlight section looked very sad. I have an Inova X5 that I bought from a friend for $5, I think he found it and he don't do CR123's. They feel pretty well made.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 13, 2012)

There are probably a number of factors why Target dropped INOVA from it's B&M stores but it is most likely based on sales.There were old 1st generation INOVAs on the pegs at the one I normally frequent until the very end.On the topic of the XS I am hoping someone will chime in soon but INOVAs are not that popular on the board here as some other lights.As far as performance(going by the advertised specs) the XS isn't doing anything remarkable.The X1 uses a CREE XP-C so my guess is that the XS will have a similar low cost LED but there are not many lights with the same build quality as the X1 at $20 and I expect the quality os the XS to be about the same so I am anxious to hear some feedback.


----------



## jhc37013 (Apr 13, 2012)

ZMZ67 said:


> I think the 3.8" length is a misprint,there is an article claiming it is just under 3".Wish they would have done a comparison photo next to the X1 for size reference.It does look like a winner at the $20 price point if it is as well made as the X1.Too bad that Target has discontinued selling INOVA at its B&M stores,we will have to wait for someone to order one.I don't buy INOVAs very often these days but this one might be of interest especially as a gift for non-flashoholics.




Where is the article? I'm with ya I don't buy them much either, I use to buy just about every model they always felt bomb proof and I loved the "T" series but it's been awhile so I wouldn't mind having a useful Inova again.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 13, 2012)

The article was on the Flashlight News site.It was a press release on the XS and didn't really have much information but did mention the size being just under 3".


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 13, 2012)

From the pics I've seen I think just under 3" is correct. The Inova X series does have a bomb proof feel, how good is the IPX4 water resistance?


----------



## shelm (Apr 13, 2012)

LightWalker said:


> The Inova X series does have a bomb proof


1m impact resistance

Sent from my Iphone using Tapatalk


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 13, 2012)

The Fenix TK15 is only rated at 1.5m impact resistance and I know it can take a beating.


----------



## DaveTheDude (Apr 18, 2012)

OK, I broke down and bought one of these from BrightGuy, a well-known merchant in these quarters. I ordered the light online after 5:00 p.m. Monday, 4.16.2012; it arrived by Priority Mail Wednesday morning, at precisely 10:05 a.m. (Kudos to Greg, Tina, and Mike at BrightGuy for uber fast shipping.)

*SIZE & CONSTRUCTION. *The Inova XS is shaped just like the X1, except smaller. I know that sounds trite, but anyone who likes the shape and "hand feel" of the X1 will also appreciate its little brother. The body of the light is 2-7/8 inches long x 9/16 inches wide (73mm x 15mm). This is marginally larger than the Fenix E05 (65mm x 14mm). The fit and finish on the light are flawless. It has the same indestructible feel as the X1, for good reason. It is among the best-built of the AAA format lights I own (I now have nine different brands of AAA lights). 

*BEAM TINT & INTENSITY. *The beam tint is creamy white, about 5500K. There are no off-color tints whatsoever, and no artifacts in the beam, even when placed within inches of a white wall. The MOP reflector produces a nice hotspot, which gently transitions into a less intense corona and spillbeam. The beam shape takes full advantage of both foveal and peripheral vision. It beautifully illuminates what you're looking at, even as the reflector's shape diverts a few spare photons to the spill beam. (The engineers at Inova really got the intensity curve right when designing this little light.)

The low setting is advertised as 6 lumens. I compared the "low setting" output to other AAA lights, and found that the "hotspot" to be very useful for close-in work, more so than its 6 lumen rating might suggest. The low setting is rated by the manufacturer as having a run time of 26 hours. Even allowing for a bit of puffing, that still provides a good cushion in case of a real emergency. The beam shape does not change when switching to the "high" setting (53 lumens), although as you might expect, the beam intensity does. (I can't emphasize enough how useful this light's beam pattern appears to be.)

*POWER. *I saw no discernible difference in intensity in light output between 1.2v and 1.5v cells. I'm aware that many other AAA lights support 10440 cells, but Ive never known Inova's AA lights to support li-ion, and decline to be the guinea pig for that experiment with the AAA model. (I will however happily read about another member's experiences with 10440 cells, if somebody wants to perform the experiment with this light.) 

*SUBJECTIVE JUDGMENT. *The light appears to be a winner. The fit and finish are flawless. It feels good in the hand, and I suspect it will be particularly appealing as a stocking stuffer. It sells for about US$20, exclusive of shipping. Based on the reaction of several women in my office (who cooed over the light like it was a fuzzy kitten), the women and girls in your lives will love this light, and won't feel at all geeky about carrying it. It offers a slim shape, light weight, a solid build, and an elegant design, with cleaner lines than just about any other AAA light I've seen at this reasonable a price point. 

*BOTTOM LINE. *Go ahead, get one. (You know you want to.)

You also might give some thought to getting two, because once your wife / girlfriend / significant other sees it and plays with it for a minute, they are going to want one. Just a thought...


----------



## parnass (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for posting your comments. I have had all the (white) X1 versions from the TIROS through the current 2-mode version and have been curious about the new AAA Inova XS since it was announced.


----------



## LightWalker (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback DaveTheDude, I really want one of these now.


----------



## shelm (Apr 19, 2012)

i dont understand the UI.


----------



## greenlight (Apr 19, 2012)

> limited lifetime warranty through Nite Ize


What is this supposed to mean?


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 19, 2012)

DaveTheDude said:


> OK, I broke down and bought one of these from BrightGuy, a well-known merchant in these quarters. I ordered the light online after 5:00 p.m. Monday, 4.16.2012; it arrived by Priority Mail Wednesday morning, at precisely 10:05 a.m. (Kudos to Greg, Tina, and Mike at BrightGuy for uber fast shipping.)
> 
> *SIZE & CONSTRUCTION. *The Inova XS is shaped just like the X1, except smaller. I know that sounds trite, but anyone who likes the shape and "hand feel" of the X1 will also appreciate its little brother. The body of the light is 2-7/8 inches long x 9/16 inches wide (73mm x 15mm). This is marginally larger than the Fenix E05 (65mm x 14mm). The fit and finish on the light are flawless. It has the same indestructible feel as the X1, for good reason. It is among the best-built of the AAA format lights I own (I now have nine different brands of AAA lights).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info this light is on my "want" list now and yes I think my wife would like this one too.Any idea of what LED the light uses?


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Apr 28, 2012)

Mine just came in the mail today. I would say that its output is a little less than the X1 that I have but the PWM is much faster. I would guess the lumen output to be around 35 to 40. Seems just a little brighter than my microstream with C4 (XP-E) but less than the X1.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Apr 28, 2012)

Flashlight Dave said:


> Mine just came in the mail today. I would say that its output is a little less than the X1 that I have but the PWM is much faster. I would guess the lumen output to be around 35 to 40. Seems just a little brighter than my microstream with C4 (XP-E) but less than the X1.



Probably a good chance that it is an XP-C like the X1. Eventually I want to get one but my light budget is a little short right now.


----------



## Changchung (Apr 29, 2012)

Flashlight Dave said:


> Mine just came in the mail today. I would say that its output is a little less than the X1 that I have but the PWM is much faster. I would guess the lumen output to be around 35 to 40. Seems just a little brighter than my microstream with C4 (XP-E) but less than the X1.



What Led use the XS?


SFMI4UT


----------



## Hondo (Apr 29, 2012)

shelm said:


> i dont understand the UI.



Comes on in high. Cycle off-on to switch to low. Should cycle back and forth as much as you like.

The switch is the common twisty with momentary press for on, tighten for constant on.


----------



## The Shadow (Apr 29, 2012)

LightWalker said:


> • limited lifetime warranty through Nite Ize





greenlight said:


> What is this supposed to mean?



It means don't count on the warranty. We discussed it at length here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?273825-Inova-Nite-Ize-No-Warranty

If I do end up buying one, I'll do so with the understanding that it may not be covered. Then I'll have no reason to complain as I knew this beforehand. Unlike those who purchased under the original "Lifetime Warranties" and got screwed when Nite-Ize changed their minds on what "lifetime" meant.


----------



## Flashlight Dave (Apr 30, 2012)

ZMZ67 said:


> Probably a good chance that it is an XP-C like the X1. Eventually I want to get one but my light budget is a little short right now.



Yes it is a XP-C just like the X1. Not quite as bright and a little more flood. The twisty tail is a little stiffer than the X1 but thats good for a keychain light. It is not likely to twist apart in your pocket.


----------



## eyeeatingfish (May 3, 2012)

I love the latest X1 lights and I am sure I will love this one!


----------



## eyeeatingfish (May 3, 2012)

The Shadow said:


> It means don't count on the warranty. We discussed it at length here:
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?273825-Inova-Nite-Ize-No-Warranty
> 
> If I do end up buying one, I'll do so with the understanding that it may not be covered. Then I'll have no reason to complain as I knew this beforehand. Unlike those who purchased under the original "Lifetime Warranties" and got screwed when Nite-Ize changed their minds on what "lifetime" meant.



It was only on one specific product and they have pledged to honor the warranty on all the other products IIRC.


----------



## larrupin (Jun 7, 2012)

I just had very good experience with innova warranty.
my wife has an x1 aa light she has carried in her purse for a few years and the momentary switch on the tailcap quit working. Emailed them, they responded promptly and I received the new tailcap today in the mail.

The only bad part is her flashlight is old enough that the threads are different. Tailcap looks identical but threads appear to be slightly coarser.

Oh well back to the email.


----------



## LightWalker (Jun 8, 2012)

Did you try cleaning the contact part of the original momentary switch? I don't see how it could fail since it is not a clickie but just makes contact by tightening down.


----------



## radu1976 (Jun 9, 2012)

Where are the XSes ?
They can be found in a few online stores so far - unfortunately they can't be shipped to Canada - ... nothing on ebay so far  !
INOVA didn't update their website with the small AAA model ... aargh, I do want a titanium one besides my titanium X1, X2 and XO3 !


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 10, 2012)

radu1976 said:


> Where are the XSes ?
> They can be found in a few online stores so far - unfortunately they can't be shipped to Canada - ... nothing on ebay so far  !
> INOVA didn't update their website with the small AAA model ... aargh, I do want a titanium one besides my titanium X1, X2 and XO3 !



The Niteize website looks to have them. I'm trying to get hold of one too.


----------



## chiphead (Jun 11, 2012)

Inova seemed to vanished from my local Frys as well.
chiphead


----------



## radu1976 (Jun 11, 2012)

Today I have ordered mine from amazon. At 20$ shipped to an US adress it was the cheapest titanium one I could find.
A few days ago I also got a titanium X2.
X2 lasted double than advertised - 2:25 hrs with 2 x ENELOOPs instead of 1:10 hrs as NiteIze specified - and then it dropped to LOW output.
No wonder ... X1 also lasted for almost 3 hrs with an ENELOOP instead of 1:45 hrs as advertised.
Those are efficient lights, I am happy when the runtime is much better than expected


----------



## Phaserburn (Jun 11, 2012)

radu1976 said:


> Today I have ordered mine from amazon. At 20$ shipped to an US adress it was the cheapest titanium one I could find.
> A few days ago I also got a titanium X2.
> X2 lasted double than advertised - 2:25 hrs with 2 x ENELOOPs instead of 1:10 hrs as NiteIze specified - and then it dropped to LOW output.
> No wonder ... X1 also lasted for almost 3 hrs with an ENELOOP instead of 1:45 hrs as advertised.
> Those are efficient lights, I am happy when the runtime is much better than expected



Perhaps they are quoting alk runtimes?


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 13, 2012)

radu1976 said:


> Today I have ordered mine from amazon. At 20$ shipped to an US adress it was the cheapest titanium one I could find.
> A few days ago I also got a titanium X2.
> X2 lasted double than advertised - 2:25 hrs with 2 x ENELOOPs instead of 1:10 hrs as NiteIze specified - and then it dropped to LOW output.
> No wonder ... X1 also lasted for almost 3 hrs with an ENELOOP instead of 1:45 hrs as advertised.
> Those are efficient lights, I am happy when the runtime is much better than expected



Let us know what you think when it arrives.


----------



## radu1976 (Jun 13, 2012)

It's gonna be a while as it has been shipped to a friend from OH who's gonna mail it to me in a few weeks.
Maybe INOVA took into consideration Alkaline runtime ... up to 50% or up to 10% fom the original output, who knows ?


----------



## MattSPL (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok, no worries.


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 16, 2012)

Just found out about the Inova XS after reading this topic.

Been seeing photos of them with the S clip and thought it was just the Inova X1 being sold with a S clip, lol...

I love my Inova X1 and just ordered the Inova XS from BrightBuy.com because of the quick shipping I read about above.

Been EDC the Inova X1 all spring and summer this year. Love everything about the X1 and now to learn they make a AAA version is just awesome!

Love this site!


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 16, 2012)

appliancejunk said:


> Just found out about the Inova XS after reading this topic.
> 
> Been seeing photos of them with the S clip and thought it was just the Inova X1 being sold with a S clip, lol...
> 
> ...



I just bought one for my Dad for his Birthday. He really likes it. Nice little light, really solid feeling. Not the smallest or brightest AAA light, but very nice.
My first Led light was an Inova X5 that took lots of abuse at work, so i knew the XS would be well made too.


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 16, 2012)

Good to hear your dad likes it.

Funny how I was seeing the XS for the last few weeks thinking it was just the X1 being sold with a S clip, thus the model XS, lol...

It sure looks just like the X1.

That's what I get for just looking at the photos and not reading...


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 16, 2012)

I might have to get one myself. I had the XS for a couple of weeks before I gave it to my Dad, and i was very tempted to open the packet


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 16, 2012)

Last week I seen a local sporting goods store had a few Fenix flashlights in stock. 

So I have been doing some research and kind of liked what I read about the Fenix LD12.
Have also been thinking of trying the Photon Proton Pro too.

The Fenix and Proton I was looking at are both 1xAA flashlights. I like the 1xAA lights and found the Inova X1 a perfect EDC light for me.
So I'm not really sure what I was even looking for a different model 1xAA flashlight.

I'm really excited to get my hands on the XS now. Looks like a smaller version of my already favorite EDC flashlight.

I know the Fenix, Photon and Inova and probably all considered different classes of flashlights, but I really like Inova right now.

I have had all the different models of the X1 Inova has made over the years. I think Inova has really made some great improvements over the years.

As for the warranty. I have no experience with their warranty, but it is only a $20 flashlight.

I did contact Inova after buying my X1 last year and asked were I could purchase some of the sheaths that use to come with the older models.

Inova sent me a couple of them ASAP free of charge. I thought that was very nice of them.


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 16, 2012)

That's good customer service 

I'm currently liking 16340 lights for edc due to their greater output. I've just ordered an Olight S10, but I really liked the look and feel of the Inova XS, so might get one. 
Are you getting a Black or Silver XS? The one I got my Dad was black.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## appliancejunk (Sep 19, 2012)

Today I received my Inova XS from BrightGuy.com, super fast shipping!

About this time last year I started using a Inova X1 as my EDC light and I have been using a Photon Freedom for ever.

I'm a appliance repair technician by trade and use a flashlight daily. 

The two light EDC combo (Inova X1 & Photon Freedom) have been a great combo for me, but I think I have now found one light that will replace them both, the Inova XS.

The Inova XS is now in the coin pocket of my jeans with my house key clipped to it and I have put away the Inova X1 and Photon Freedom for now. 

I will post some more thoughts on the XS after I get the chance to use it.

Would love to hear from some other XS owners as to what they think of the light. 
My first impressions is it's a winner. Hope it's as tough as the X1 I have EDC for a year and dropped a number of time.

It feels like a really well built little light. 

Here are a few quick photos I took of the Inova XS.


----------



## MattSPL (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for the pics, looks great 

You might also like the new Olight S10 for your job, because it has a magnetic base. I got mine a few days ago.

Cheers
Matt


----------



## LG&M (Dec 12, 2012)

Any new thoughts on this light? My Mom wants a small light & I think this might be good or a Olight i3.
Thanks


----------



## AVService (Dec 12, 2012)

LG&M said:


> Any new thoughts on this light? My Mom wants a small light & I think this might be good or a Olight i3.
> Thanks



I gave one to my Dad the other day.
He really likes it and I got him to understand the mode switching too.
He will never use the mode switching too.
So much for the long run times?


----------



## Lurveleven (Dec 14, 2012)

So far, I like mine a lot. Very nice beam and they have given this light two very usable modes. The light gives a solid impression, and the build quality appears to be much better than what the price would indicate. The only thing giving it away as a cheap light is the plastic lens. I would by it again if I loose it or if I need a AAA light for gift (I have already given one away).


----------



## Jekyll & Hyde (Dec 14, 2012)

LG&M said:


> Any new thoughts on this light? My Mom wants a small light & I think this might be good or a Olight i3.
> Thanks



Very very slightly larger and heavier than the i3, but quite classy and built like a tank. Great beam with a nice tint. No clip, but most females just drop it in a purse.
IMHO the UI is better for novices (comes on in high).

I give away the i3 to guys, and the XS to gals. i3 colors are fun; XS in silver is sweet.

Good luck! J&H


----------



## BlackhawkB (Jan 5, 2013)

I like this light, I would like to buy it but I don't want to be disappointed by the high mode, which is only 53 lumens, while a i3 gets 70 lumens and 3 modes
Is it possible to open up the light and then maybe mod it ?


----------



## ef9sleeper (Jan 5, 2013)

the xs lives just fine on a diet of aw 10440's, althoughit does get quite warm within 30 seconds to a minute. it is noticeably brighter and obviously there are no modes.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jan 6, 2013)

Here are a beamshot _(link)_ and a runtime graph _(link)_ from this review _(link)_


"_Inova Xs Flashlight_"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajOnnEj7J8w

"_Inova XS Flashlight Review & Demo_"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whUyuTbgrkg


----------



## Illum (Jan 6, 2013)

After Nite Ize merged with Inova they started putting modes in their lights.
Inova X5 too started with two modes [inova X5DM-HB]

radu1976, Eneloop AAAs operated safely in this light then? The negative contact on Eneloop AAAs is not an isolated contact like their AAs. I have had incidents where Eneloop AAAs shorted out because the negative contact of the cell is touching the flashlight body. This happens often in penlights


----------



## 2.FOH. (Apr 24, 2013)

Resurrecting an older topic (a google search for the XS actually brought me to the site in the 1st place)



DaveTheDude said:


> *POWER. *I saw no discernible difference in intensity in light output between 1.2v and 1.5v cells. I'm aware that many other AAA lights support 10440 cells, but Ive never known Inova's AA lights to support li-ion, and decline to be the guinea pig for that experiment with the AAA model. (I will however happily read about another member's experiences with 10440 cells, if somebody wants to perform the experiment with this light.)...



Unfortunately, I'll be the guinea pig here. 
It appears the XS is not meant to use 10440 cells. 

Upon removing the copper top that was in it, I put a 10440 in and started
twisting the cap shut. I noticed (felt?) an barely audible _*click*_ & then...nothing.
The tell tale faint electrical fire smell (much more noticable when I took the battery out)
let me know things weren't well.

Bugger. I killed the poor thing.

It doesn't appear to be serviceable, but if someone has suggestions on how to repair it,
I'm all ears.

I purchased the 'Ti' version on Amazon for $20 & liked it quite a bit.
Oddly enough, there were a few things about the light I wasn't very fond of:

- I don't like the S clip/lanyard it comes with. It's too long for keychain carry IMHO.
- The hole for the lanyard won't facilitate a split ring & is too tight for paracord.
- The knurling is barely noticeable & without the S clip attached, the light will roll
around on it's side with ease.
- It won't tail stand, although the temp on off tail switch is nice.
- It's not particularly small, coming in ~ 1/4" longer than my Maratac AAA & even 
longer than the Fenix E0-5.
- No pocket clip.

That said..... I _will_ buy another one. I really do like the XS.

As mentioned, the light this thing puts out is great ('creamy white' is an apt description). 
It's comparable with ThruNite's Ti, though slightly down on the Maratac AAA.
The matte silver finish is both durable and attractive & contrasts subtly with the more polished
finish on the lens bezel. It really is a classy looking light & would go well in dressier occasions.
It does look nicer than a $20.00 light should. 

Up to my attempt at hot-rodding, it was rock solid & reliable. I have access to some 
wire fabricating tools & will see if I can make a pocket clip for it.


----------



## parnass (Apr 25, 2013)

2.FOH. said:


> ..., I put a 10440 in and started
> twisting the cap shut. I noticed (felt?) an barely audible _*click*_ & then...nothing. ...
> 
> Bugger. I killed the poor thing. ... The hole for the lanyard won't facilitate a split ring & is too tight for paracord. ..



Sorry the experiment destroyed the XS. Thanks for publishing the results.

The supplied S-biner and string lanyard went into storage immediately after receiving the XS. I have the same titanium colored XS and was able to stuff 550 paracord through the small hole in the tailcap after removing the inner strands from the cord.

I have a few handfuls of Peak, Arc, Fenix, and other 1AAA lights and the Inova XS remains one of my favorites due to its construction and having 2 good brightness levels. I have been using the XS almost every night since its purchase 3 months ago.


----------



## Lurveleven (Apr 25, 2013)

I actually like the S-biner and the extra length it gives me. I also find it nice that it is so fast to detach and attach it to the key ring.


----------



## 2.FOH. (Apr 25, 2013)

parnass said:


> I have the same titanium colored XS and was able to stuff 550 paracord through the small hole in the tailcap after removing the inner strands from the cord.



Good suggestion on the gutted cord. I'll give it a try when the new light shows up.
(yes, I ordered another one)


----------



## Slazmo (Apr 26, 2013)

I loved my X1 so much that I ordered another for myself and another for a work colleague... I myself have a Owner St/St split ring - ball bearing swivel and then the lanyard. I just love how it spins for what it seems forever! 

Cant fault the X1 at all and I am pretty dissapointed that I didnt see the AAA version - aww well looks like another torch in the near future...


----------



## JNieporte (May 3, 2013)

I received a black XS as a gift. It's nice. I wish it has an optional clicky, but no worries, it's still pretty good for $20.


----------



## Shooter21 (May 4, 2013)

Nice i may pick one up.


----------



## raptechnician (Aug 2, 2013)

A guy at work has one of these. He mentioned the runtime is not great on high, but other than that he loves it. Especially a good light for the non flashaholic, with its low price range and simple UI.


----------



## DaveG (Aug 2, 2013)

I have one also,I like it, good to throw in in your pocket cliped to a SAK,for EDC.


----------



## LightWalker (Aug 2, 2013)

raptechnician said:


> A guy at work has one of these. He mentined the runtime is not great on high, but other than that he loves it. Especially a good light for the non flashaholic, with its low price range and simple UI.



Is he using an alkaline or a nimh rechargeable, he would get better runtime with a nimh or a lithium battery such as Energizer Ultimate. Lithium.


----------



## ef9sleeper (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow, old thread. Maybe I got lucky in the fact that my xs is still going strong on aw's 10440's. It still works with the normal batteries as well.
The tint changed to a noticeably cooler too.


----------



## RBid (Jan 26, 2014)

I've been using one of these for my EDC/tasking light for a few months , and I love it. Very easy to carry, and it has a fair bit of spill. I use it every day.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## den331 (Feb 3, 2014)

inova xs is the best edc keychain! light i got the maglite solitaire led less than a month the switch is malfunctioning already. plus the inova xs has stainless steel bezel i drop mine many times already theres no dent at all


----------



## Slazmo (Feb 4, 2014)

All my INOVA's are going strong. I even gave one to my old lady and she potters around the house at night and she loves it...


----------



## parnass (Aug 14, 2014)

Nite Ize / Inova has updated the XS flashlight. According to their web site, the new version is rated at 80 lumens for 1 hour and 13 lumens for 29 hours.

I think the nomenclature for the new version is XSB-01-R7 (black color) and XSB-14-R7 (titanium color).

Link: http://www.niteize.com/product/INOVA-XS-LED-Flashlight.asp


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 8, 2014)

2+ years later I finally purchased an XS  Maybe it is just as well that I waited since it has a higher output now. I have been using CR2 lights for a small EDC so I haven't been too inclined to look at AAA lights but I wanted to get the XS being fond of the INOVA design.The output is good for a single AAA light and it seems to have a well designed reflector.The XS is shorter and larger in diameter than my Fenix LDO1 and Lumapower LM21,length is one of the things I dislike about AAA lights(compared to 1XCR2).The LD01 (head twisty) is easier to use than the tail twisty of the XS but I am still able to use the XS one handed without much trouble.I expected that the XS would probably go right to my INOVA collection,instead I am considering getting an additional XS as I like it much more than I thought I would. I will still EDC CR2 lights more often for various reasons but sometimes I like to have a AAA and the XS is less expensive to replace than most of my other lights if it is lost.I wish INOVA /NiteIze would produce a UV version of the XS.I still use my UV X1 and the small size of the XS would be much better.


----------



## parnass (Sep 8, 2014)

ZMZ67 said:


> 2+ years later I finally purchased an XS  Maybe it is just as well that I waited since it has a higher output now. ...



Congats, ZMZ67. I, too, am impressed with the Inova (Nite Ize) XS. I liked the original 53/6 lumen version and the new 80/11 lumen edition is even better.

The new XS is noticeably brighter in both modes than the original. There is a bigger improvement between the old and new XS than there is between my old and new X1.

XS current consumption is reasonable, too. The new XS draws 1048 mA from an Energizer lithium primary battery in high mode and 103 mA in low. My older version XS draws 1522 and 75 mA.

BTW, I don't carry the XS on a key chain. I use a short, gutted paracord lanyard instead of the supplied S-Biner. It takes some extra effort to thread gutted 550 paracord through the extra small hole in the XS tail cap.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Sep 8, 2014)

Good to hear that current consumption is still reasonable.I won't use the XS on a key chain either,the only lights I keep on a key chain are Photons.I like the S-biner though so I will leave it on the light for now but I don't really need it for carry purposes.One of the other positives of the XS is that I can get it at B&M retailers instead of mail order.


----------



## JAS (Oct 21, 2014)

*Inova XS - 2 Mode AAA LED Flashlight*

I was at REI this afternoon and I had a $20 bonus card to use up within the next week or so. REI had this in stock, so it cost me a bit over $5, after the bonus card. Did I make a good choice? 


Nite Ize Inova XS LED Flashlight


----------



## parnass (Oct 21, 2014)

*Re: Inova XS - 2 Mode AAA LED Flashlight*



JAS said:


> ...REI had this in stock, so it cost me a bit over $5, after the bonus card. Did I make a good choice?
> 
> Nite Ize Inova XS LED Flashlight



JAS, you not only made a good choice, but got a great deal as well. I still use the Inova XS indoors just about every night.

How do you like the XS so far?


----------



## JAS (Oct 26, 2014)

*Inova XS - 2 Mode AAA LED Flashlight*

I finally opened this up tonight. I think it is a decent light. It seems to completely blow away my Streamlight Keymate!


----------



## FLfrk (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: Inova XS - 2 Mode AAA LED Flashlight*

I've been looking at getting one of these recently. Are they still competitive? They seem to have withstood the test of time so far. It seems on Amazon that there is a new 90L/13L model, Inova XSB-01-R8 for $20.79. The XSB-01-R7 is still listed, for $13.55, which seems like a much better deal to me.

The low setting says its runtime is 29 hours. Has anyone checked this to confirm or deny it? I have another AAA light (Pelican 1910, 72L/14L) that has a low of 14 lumens, and it is stated to last for 4 hours. The 29H number would be very impressive. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## parnass (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: Inova XS - 2 Mode AAA LED Flashlight*



FLfrk said:


> ... It seems on Amazon that there is a new 90L/13L model, Inova XSB-01-R8 for $20.79. The XSB-01-R7 is still listed, for $13.55, which seems like a much better deal to me....



I believe the XSB-01-R8 carries the same *80/13* lumen rating as the others. The difference is that is comes with a gift box.
See the manufacturer's web page here: http://www.niteize.com/product/INOVA-XS-LED-Flashlight.asp


----------



## FLfrk (Aug 22, 2015)

*Re: Inova XS - 2 Mode AAA LED Flashlight*

I see. I think you're right. The 90 lumen number must be a mistake on the amazon page. That's more than I'm willing to pay for a gift box... More lights, less frills for me!


----------

